# 2 female rats in NYC



## ses2178 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have two beautiful girls, 4 and 6 months. Sadly I am no longer able to care for them since I have to move. I have two cages, one huge one which is like 3' by 3' by 2' or something like that which is put together and slightly used. I also have a smaller cage which I havent put together (it is still in the box) I also have a ton of food , a mix i make and an almost new 33 lb bag of harlan blocks. You can have all of the stuff with the rats, who I call bubbles and buttercup. Buttercup is black capped and bubbles is a black berkshire. They are both very friendly and need a good home! because i am also giving away the cages and food and also a bag of bedding i am asking for 150 for everything (or highest price) thanks so much


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Make sure you tell us where you are. 
There's a sticky on the top as to what format the postings in Rats Needing Homes should have.


----------



## ses2178 (Feb 28, 2008)

im in nyc like it says in the title of the post


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Oh geeze, I just saw that. But you should still follow the format so that other people don't get confused, too. (Including pictures, THE most important part of rat forums!)


----------



## ses2178 (Feb 28, 2008)

pictures!


----------



## ses2178 (Feb 28, 2008)

just kidding i cant get it to work email me if you want pictures!


----------

